# Spark Plug



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I want to buy a new spark plug for my Lawn Boy Silver Series 4.5 hp. The plug in it now is made by Laser 40504 and its made in CHINA I want to put in a different make but can't find a cross reference for it does anyone know what other plug will do?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If your motor is a Tecumseh four cycle,the plug would be a Champion RJ19LM.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay thanks for that.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a update, the store was out of the Champion spark plug I needed so I picked up a E3 plug that replaces it, has lots of claims like less gas and more power. Well I used it today and the claims are what they said, the mower runs much better and more powerfull, didn't bog down when in deep grass like it used to. Started on half a pull too, was 2 or 3 pulls with the old plug on the first start. I'm a believer now. Only thing is it was $9.00 :wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

That is pretty expensive for a spark plug,but,if it saves wear and tear on your body,it was a great investment.I'll have to try one.Thanks for the info.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is the linkto the info on them, http://www.e3sparkplugs.com/


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Oddly enough, I dis/reassembled a cheap Poulan chainsaw. It wasn't starting too well, put an E3 in it and never had to pull more than two times for start, just once after it was warm...
fwiw


----------

